# Jet Engine Turbine Scrap Discussion



## lazersteve

I thought today would be as good a day as any to see what the general forum population knows about jet engine scrap and have a turbine scrap 'show and tell' of sorts. 

To further this goal, I will be posting photos of my scrap and looking for others with photos and stories of jet engine scrap that *they have personally encountered*. I'm not looking for stock internet photos that anyone can Google up and post here, I'm looking for scrap you have come in contact with and your experiences with it. Depending on where this goes, I may even divulge more of my hard won knowledge on the subject. I'm even toying with the idea of a 'jet engine turbine' scrap contest where you can *win *some turbine scrap and get my personal assistance (privately of course) on recovery and refining of the scrap.

I want to specify up front that I treasure this knowledge above all of my refining experiences and for this reason I am placing watermarks in all of my photos so they don't become part of the internet fodder on the subject. We all know there are a hundred charlatans in the refining business for every one honest person you come across. This is why I have to watermark my photos, so please forgive me for this. 

Make note of when this post is occurring and where you saw it first, because I'm sure it will become a 'hot topic' for the internet media craze. I'm not interested in seeing common patents on the subject. This thread is for your original information only.

If posts are made to this topic that are unrelated to the subject at hand, I will split them off and move them to another forum or to their own thread if they warrant such. I do not want this thread to devolve into another thread filled with 'internet chatter'. This is a chance for everyone to share what they know about jet engine turbine scrap. Only share what you feel is appropriate, as I will be doing the same. Hopefully this thread will remove some of the 'mystique' surrounding this form of scrap.

Without further ado I will start off with some general identification photos of jet turbine material:


*Fuel Nozzles:*







*Tobi's and Stators*






*Stators, I also call these Vanes to distinguish them for the other type of stator pictured above*






*Blades*







Who's next? If others will respond with their information I will share more information about the construction and controlled destruction of of these parts for purposes of precious metals recovery, complete with photos, processes, and videos. 

Steve


----------



## srlaulis

Steve,

I'm so excited you have created this thread! I will be anxiously watching this thread throughout it's duration! Thank you, thank you, thank you. I would like to know what pm's are on those parts, in each of the pictures? They look like rusty, greasy parts to me.


Steven


----------



## lazersteve

They are rusty and greasy, but that comes with the territory. I'll post much more information as others contribute.

Steve


----------



## jonn

Steve, it's very nice of you to share this information with the Forum, I hope it doesn't impact your livelihood negatively. I wonder , are there PM's in fuel cells? Like as in fuel cells from jet airplanes? I know most cases are aluminum and there are some tubes and wires inside but I'm not sure what those tubes and wires would be made of. Any ideas? Also any PM's in other turbines that you know of? Thanks and good luck,I hope you get more business, Jonn.


----------



## lazersteve

John,

I have never had the opportunity to handle any fuel cells first hand so I have no clue if they contain values or not. The purpose of this thread is not to drum up business, but to expand and share knowledge with others who have not had the opportunity to deal with this scrap source. I consider this thread an educational venture, that is why I posted it in the 'Types of PM Scrap' section.

Hopefully this thread will bring out those knowledgeable in this form of scrap to share what they have learned for the benefit of everyone in the group.

Steve


----------



## drtyTshrt

The fan blades are titanium correct? As well as fuel lines,not to be confused with the fuel nozzels.


----------



## lazersteve

The core of the blades varies from several varieties of high temperature metals and alloys. Some blades will be made of titanium. Operating conditions, manufacturing quality, and function of the part determines what coatings, alloys, and base metals are present in a particular part. Many of these alloys are considered vital to the national security of nations and their exact compositions are kept secret. Others parts are made of more common base metal alloys. You will find a veritable zoo of metals in any given engine, the key to getting the precious metals is to know how the parts are assembled and where the precious metals are applied. Once you know where the metals live you can develop processes for recovering the precious metals from the base metal. 

Many of the alloys used in these parts are more sought after than the precious metals. In fact, the precious metals are considered contaminates in the alloy trade industry. There are entire companies built on the buying and selling of the alloys alone. These businesses are very tight lipped and deal with a specific circle of buyers and sellers. There are still other companies that become middle men to the process and recover the precious metals then they sell the alloy (if the refiner knows how to leave it intact) for a profit. The alloy buyers in the end market have very tight guidelines on what they will purchase and how many 'contaminates' are allowed in the material they purchase.

I could type several more paragraphs on the subject of the alloys trade, but I don't want to bore anyone.

Steve


----------



## Lou

Stator fan blades can be 6Al4V titanium or can be an inconel series. If inconel, they are brazed with gold.
There is much information available about which brazes and of what kind they are. Often encountered is the Nioro 82/18 (AuNi). There are also a variety of Pd/Ag/Au, Pd/Au/Ni and Pd/Ag/Cd and Ag/Ni brazes. Generally speaking, stators are brazed by hand and the yield can be variable depending on who was brazing and what the application is. There are over 20 PM-containing items in the engine, from silver-plated SS316 delivery lines, to gold plated bushings/flanges, to HPT blades, stators, impeller shaft/compressor hub, etc. 

In general, as you progress toward the hot end of the engine, PM-content increases. Most modern engines have multiple stages. More fuel efficient, higher performance engines will have more precious metal content and more valuable alloys.

The third picture Steve listed is vanes/buckets as they are called in this industry.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I did not think about the coatings, but the braze processes crossed my mind. I work in close proximity to this type of scrap though it is rareer than pins and connectors. I will be more cognizant and see what I come up with.


----------



## rusty

lazersteve said:


> The core of the blades varies from several varieties of high temperature metals and alloys. Some blades will be made of titanium. Operating conditions, manufacturing quality, and function of the part determines what coatings, alloys, and base metals are present in a particular part. Many of these alloys are considered vital to the national security of nations and their exact compositions are kept secret. Others parts are made of more common base metal alloys. You will find a veritable zoo of metals in any given engine, the key to getting the precious metals is to know how the parts are assembled and where the precious metals are applied. Once you know where the metals live you can develop processes for recovering the precious metals from the base metal.
> 
> Many of the alloys used in these parts are more sought after than the precious metals. In fact, the precious metals are considered contaminates in the alloy trade industry. There are entire companies built on the buying and selling of the alloys alone. These businesses are very tight lipped and deal with a specific circle of buyers and sellers. There are still other companies that become middle men to the process and recover the precious metals then they sell the alloy (if the refiner knows how to leave it intact) for a profit. The alloy buyers in the end market have very tight guidelines on what they will purchase and how many 'contaminates' are allowed in the material they purchase.
> 
> I could type several more paragraphs on the subject of the alloys trade, but I don't want to bore anyone.
> 
> Steve



Breath of fresh air Steve, great subject matter. I find it interesting in that metallurgy has advanced to the point industry is able to manufacture turbine blades as single crystal pieces.

It would be interesting to see a cross section under an electron microscope.


----------



## Lou

Here's some SEM micrographs of a directionally solidified blade with the Pt and after I removed it.

Note the directionality of the piece--adds strength.



Also see a gold-brazed stator that was etched to show the gold.


----------



## lazersteve

Here's an exploded view I created for a fuel nozzle customer to confirm the exact location of the gold in the part:






and a 55 gallon batch of gold brazed stators before the gold is extracted:






and the braze is stripped






Steve


----------



## srlaulis

> Here's an exploded view I created for a fuel nozzle customer to confirm the exact location of the gold in the part:



Can you explain where the gold was located on the fuel nozzle assembly? I ask so that I can better familiarize myself of the locations pm's can be found on military equipment, etc.


----------



## lazersteve

I'm trying to give others a chance to ante up there contributions before I go further into the rabbit hole. As more people in the know loosen their grip on the information, I'll loosen mine. I have literally hundreds of photos of all facets of this type of scrap and it's processing. I'll release more information as others do the same. Lou has generously provided some great photos (I love the SEM images), but I'm certain there must be others that can contribute some knowledge on the subject. Thank you Lou.

Maybe one of you military guys out there has worked on building the engines and can shed some light on what you know about the interior of the engines and how they are fabricated, repaired, and/or tested? I like to learn just as much as the next guy.

Be patient and I'll post more as others participate. Comments on the photos provided are also welcome and may even spark new submissions on my part.

Steve


----------



## qst42know

Steve. When the braze is stripped do the stators fall apart or is some bonding material left behind?


----------



## rewalston

Steve, I don't have anything to add to the discussion (this stuff right now is outta my league), but I do have a question. I've noticed on your pictures (and the videos on your site) some pixel-ed squares. What are those? Just curious.

Rusty


----------



## mls26cwru

lazersteve said:


> John,
> 
> I have never had the opportunity to handle any fuel cells first hand so I have no clue if they contain values or not. The purpose of this thread is not to drum up business, but to expand and share knowledge with others who have not had the opportunity to deal with this scrap source. I consider this thread an educational venture, that is why I posted it in the 'Types of PM Scrap' section.
> 
> Hopefully this thread will bring out those knowledgeable in this form of scrap to share what they have learned for the benefit of everyone in the group.
> 
> Steve



for what it is worth, fuel cells could potentially have pm in the reaction membrane.... it has been a long time since i have dealt with them, but when i was doing research work platinum was used in the membrane that the reaction too place at... It was my understanding at the time that it was 'the thing' that all the research was looking into. something about being a catalyst for the reaction... however, this may be out of date seeing as it was 15 years ago when i was in the lab. just my two cents for what its worth.


----------



## lazersteve

qst42know said:


> Steve. When the braze is stripped do the stators fall apart or is some bonding material left behind?



Most of the stators have tack welds along the connections between the 'vanes' or 'blades' and the inner and outer rings. Typically every fourth or fifth blade is tack welded in one or two spots to the outer ring. In some cases every blade is welded.






This said the two inner and outer rings will separate after the gold is removed if the welds are broken. Every type of stator is slightly different with respect to the welds and how the inner and outer rings are joined together.






Steve


----------



## lazersteve

rewalston said:


> Steve, I don't have anything to add to the discussion (this stuff right now is outta my league), but I do have a question. I've noticed on your pictures (and the videos on your site) some pixel-ed squares. What are those? Just curious.
> 
> Rusty



These are embedded watermarks. The group of blocks is called a 'Data Matrix', aka 2D bar code, and requires a license to use without having the words 'DEMO' embedded with your encoded text in the 2D bar code. I bought my license to use these types of bar codes in my software and photos several years back. I paid $699 for the licensed version of the 2D bar code generator and try to embed these symbols in all of my copyrighted images, software, and videos. The license allows me to use bar code software to write any text I want into a form which generates the data matrix which contains the encoded text I choose without the word DEMO being included in the matrix text. 

The data matrix can contain over 2000 ASCII characters and can be decoded with the proper software and hardware. The text in these 2D bar codes can also be executed by custom software to execute program functions in programs and databases attached to the reader device. I have copyrighted one such custom software used to track the issue, return, and inventory of tools used at various locations. I figure, since I paid so much for the license, I might as well use the Data Matrix where ever I can to get the most for my money.

Steve


----------



## rewalston

Thank you Steve for the explanation. I figured it was something like that.

Rusty


----------



## qst42know

That's a lot of braze material in the through joint type. Nice scrap Steve.


----------



## g_axelsson

Too bad this topic died down, I followed it with anticipation. I haven't had any personal experience of refining turbines, the closest I've been is working as a helicopter technician during my military service.

I ran into another thread concerning turbine scrap here
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=13497
The original poster was on a fishing trip and got banned on page 3 after deleting half of his posts, but the thread contains a reference to a patent for removing gold braze from stainless steel and some other interesting stuff.

I also found a reference on the web on different precious metal brazes and their composition.
http://www.morgantechnicalceramics.com/products-materials/braze-alloys/braze-alloys-materials-selector/?selector=precious

Now I just have to find a jet engine... 8) 

Göran


----------



## Palladium

It was to bad this topic died it was an interesting topic. Notice how in the thread you posted the link where the guy got banned that he erased All his other posts except where he makes reference to me? That's weird. lol


----------



## g_axelsson

On page 1 I was ready to report him, on page 2 I suspected that he was already banned, on page 3 I got confirmation.

Good riddance!

Göran


----------



## bigubuddy

Palladium said:


> It was to bad this topic died it was an interesting topic. Notice how in the thread you posted the link where the guy got banned that he erased All his other posts except where he makes reference to me? That's weird. lol



Just wanted to put in my two cents here since I was a 68B Aircraft Engine powerplant repair technician for 6 years in the Army during the late 80's early 90's. If you can get a complete engine and dismantle it you would have a nice pile of rare scrap metals and they would be worth as much as the PMs shown in the previous pics. Like Steve already posted you may have a hard time finding someone locally that will give you what it is worth. Here in Savannah, GA they call cast aluminum "Irony Aluminum". The power output to weight ratio of these engines is of paramount importance. The reason for rare metals castings and many rare metals alloys. The newer army engines are maintained on a sub unit schedule. The military no longer tears them down in the field. The Chinook, Huey and Cobra had the General Electric T55 engine which was built to be dismantled and reassembled during battle. I must have rebuilt three dozen of them and went up to do vibration checks on every one. A dozen in Germany before Gorbachov tore down the wall, two in the Mojave Desert at Fort Irwin NTC and the rest at Hunter Army Airfield. This thread can still go on if there are any more "wingnuts" (pilots pet name for us) out there. :mrgreen:

If you can find a starter wiring harness assembly you could rake in a few ounces of Platinum wire.
Fuel control valves and nozzles were PT metals as well. Fuel was under high pressure.
The combustion chambers were a special stainless titanium alloy. Tough as hell. We had to replace them if they had so many dents or scratches. Everything we took off was shipped away for disposal.


----------



## lazersteve

This thread has somehow been revived from the dead. I must say it's a very pleasant surprise!

As promised I'll up the ante on my contributions. 

For this go around I'll openly sell off some of my Pt blade scrap to interested parties. The blades will be intact and untouched by any chemicals, just like I got them. The blades will be sold and valued as experimental learning scrap for those that have never had, or may never otherwise have a chance to work with this material and platinum coatings. I will be selling the blades in 1/2 to 1 pound lots and will only deal via my email at : [email protected] for pricing and photos. 

I have a limited supply of this material and will only sell small lots to those that inquire so that everyone who is interested gets a sample. The blades definitely contain Platinum as well as exotic alloys which vary with each blade type. These small lots will be a great item for anyone who would like to try their hand at tackling this type of platinum scrap.

Steve


----------



## g_axelsson

If I knew this I would have revived this thread a couple of months ago... :mrgreen:

This is a very nice offer from you... you got mail.

Göran


----------



## rickbb

If only I was brave enough to take on another PM metal, sigh.


----------



## Anonymous

Hi Steve

I hope you don't mind me resurrecting this thread. I was wondering if during your journey down the rabbit hole you had much success with exhaust thermocouples? Pic attached of some I have in currently.

Regards

Jon


----------



## nickvc

You need an xrf gun mate or spend time and or money testing or having assays done, depending on the heat at the exhaust will tell you whether they used precious metals or base.


----------



## sena

Hi every one its been long time .. came up with some pictures of Boeing engine pics , i have no info on the alloys of the turbine blades , these were 737 engine 
hope to add some input here ,,


----------



## Lou

Wanna sell any of the parts?

The engine you have is either:
JT8D-9/9A, JT8D-17R/17AR , CFM-56-3B-1 or CFM-56-7B


----------



## sena

thanks Lou ,I want to know what's the value of the engine itself , it's jt 8d -17a
please PM me if intrested 

thanks


----------



## snoman701

This thread is very dead, but I'll post some other pictures...and I'd love advice for testing.

How do I go about testing the brazes? I have a some stainless lines with a copperish colored braze on it. I can't imagine them to be a bronze or CuNi braze, but I could be absolutely wrong. I'll get some pictures around and post.

I've also found A LOT of blades assembies that are completely TIG welded up, but I think a few with the two welds...I'll have to look again tomorrow.


----------



## justinhcase

snoman701 said:


> This thread is very dead, but I'll post some other pictures...and I'd love advice for testing.
> 
> How do I go about testing the brazes? I have a some stainless lines with a copperish colored braze on it. I can't imagine them to be a bronze or CuNi braze, but I could be absolutely wrong. I'll get some pictures around and post.
> 
> I've also found A LOT of blades assembies that are completely TIG welded up, but I think a few with the two welds...I'll have to look again tomorrow.


Your value is in brazing not in tig welds.
Concentrate on the combustion chamber and fuel lines+nozzles. 
In all the low temperature arias they use nickle brazing.
If you want an individual part assayed I have quiet a reliable system.


----------



## snoman701

No....I have no clue how to identify whether there is gold in it. Once I know there's gold in it ill try to figure out how to recover (reverse ar?)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701

justinhcase said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is very dead, but I'll post some other pictures...and I'd love advice for testing.
> 
> How do I go about testing the brazes? I have a some stainless lines with a copperish colored braze on it. I can't imagine them to be a bronze or CuNi braze, but I could be absolutely wrong. I'll get some pictures around and post.
> 
> I've also found A LOT of blades assembies that are completely TIG welded up, but I think a few with the two welds...I'll have to look again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Your value is in brazing not in tig welds.
> Concentrate on the combustion chamber and fuel lines+nozzles.
> In all the low temperature arias they use nickle brazing.
> If you want an individual part assayed I have quiet a reliable system.
Click to expand...


So I posted pictures of what I have, but I also have access to blades and stators.

Actually, it seems that the stators have changed a little, and they sort of appear to be keyed similar to how the blades are keyed. Is that correct? I'm not even sure if "keyed" is the proper term.

I assumed that blades, as pictured, were machined from solid as shown...that is, I did not know it to be a fabricated part.


----------



## justinhcase

The use of brazing and Platinum ceramic coating is quite fascinating.
The manufacturers are under no obligation to ensure that the metal content is uniform only the operating performance.
So they experiment and alter the production process with out notice or real record.
The underlying principle remand the same.
Each progressive braze must have a lower melting point on the part than the last.
So you have an extremely divers and unpredictable alloy to work with for the brazing.
Then a super alloy for the base that is as lean as the position with in the limits of what the engine will allow and quite reactive.
But other alloy will have some quite exotic components worth while selling on unprocessed.


----------



## snoman701

justinhcase said:


> The use of brazing and Platinum ceramic coating is quite fascinating.
> The manufacturers are under no obligation to ensure that the metal content is uniform only the operating performance.
> So they experiment and alter the production process with out notice or real record.
> The underlying principle remand the same.
> Each progressive braze must have a lower melting point on the part than the last.
> So you have an extremely divers and unpredictable alloy to work with for the brazing.
> Then a super alloy for the base that is as lean as the position with in the limits of what the engine will allow and quite reactive.
> But other alloy will have some quite exotic components worth while selling on unprocessed.



I have a reasonable understanding of assembly and fabrication....but I have no understanding of where one should look for the PM's. 

In the example etched "rosemont"...This part appears to have a thick nickel, titanium?, or stainless coating, then a brass colored interior. The green is actually where I put a drop of nitric on it to determine if the brass colored interior was reactive to nitric. It was. But I also don't know how reactive a nickel/gold alloy is, so it's sort of hard to say.

Then the blades...like I said, they look like a machined part to me. Any joints are hidden under the plating. Is there a way to etch the plating easily, to determine makeup? Or should I just grind it until I hit base metal? 

The parts shown above belong to me, and can be destroyed however I desire.


----------



## goldsilverpro

The gold bearing braze will be 82/18, Au/Ni. This is called Nioro. The silver bearing braze will either be Ag/Cu or Pd/Cu/Ag, the latter is called PaCuSil. The other common braze that is used is a nickel braze containing no PMs. Also, I have worked a lot of blades that are in pairs held together with a braze containing Au and Pd. If I remember right, the Au runs 40% and it takes about 70 pounds of these blades to get an oz of Au. The 2 blades are about 4 or 5" long are easily separated (split) by putting them on the top edge of a 55 gal steel drum that has the lid removed and tapping them a little sideways with a hammer or a heavy leather gloved palm.

The simplest way to test these is with an x-ray gun. You can also use a small file and collect some filings from the braze in a spot on a spot plate, then add a few drops of AR, dissolve, and test for gold with stannous chloride. You can speed up the dissolving by putting the spot plate on a hotplate set on low. On many stators, there is a final coating that covers everything. You must file past the coating. I prefer a very small triangular file.

Test the stators, stator segments, fuel manifolds (inside), those twin blades mentioned above, and the brazed joints on fuel lines for gold.

Except for the fuel manifolds and twin blades, you should be able to easily see the braze joints. For example, in your 1st photo, you can see the braze.

On an engine known to contain gold stators, only about 3 or 4 (15-20%) of them will contain gold braze. The gold on a stator can vary from about 3/4 oz to 4 oz, depending mainly on the type engine.


----------



## snoman701

goldsilverpro said:


> Except for the fuel manifolds and twin blades, you should be able to easily see the braze joints. For example, in your 1st photo, you can see the braze.



So is that the right color for the gold braze? That is actually reactive with nitric, which I wouldn't expect if it were greater than 50% Au.


----------



## goldsilverpro

snoman701 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fuel manifolds and twin blades, you should be able to easily see the braze joints. For example, in your 1st photo, you can see the braze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that the right color for the gold braze? That is actually reactive with nitric, which I wouldn't expect if it were greater than 50% Au.
Click to expand...

No, I'm just saying it's braze, of some type. The color is usually masked by the coating or corrosion.

Sometimes, on stators, they seem to have used way too much braze. It's all over the place. A friend of mine calls those stators "training day."

If the coating is aluminum, which used to be quite common, you can put on a few drops of HCl, which will dissolve the Al and, after rinsing, will expose the braze.


----------



## snoman701

THANK YOU EVERYONE!

Special thanks to Justinchase & GSP.

I think I've got enough information to be dangerous now.

I'm no where near skilled enough to even think about recovery, but should be able to recognize when I should be looking for PM presence. 

I have considered your statement that some stators have some, lots and none. Any possibility the gold braze is used to balance the stator? 

Is LazerSteve still a participating member?


----------



## Lou

Not used to balance, just to hold dissimilar metals together. 

FYI, happy to buy those materials from you snoman701. My business processes A LOT of braze material.

Lou


----------



## justinhcase

snoman701 said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE!
> 
> Special thanks to Justinchase & GSP.
> 
> I think I've got enough information to be dangerous now.
> 
> I'm no where near skilled enough to even think about recovery, but should be able to recognize when I should be looking for PM presence.
> 
> I have considered your statement that some stators have some, lots and none. Any possibility the gold braze is used to balance the stator?
> 
> Is LazerSteve still a participating member?


I have read about a pure gold brazing being used to repair turbine blades that have shown slight cracking.
This surprised me as on propeller air craft if any thing shows a crack you bin it immediately.
Hard to tell if it ever had much use but there may be the odd front compressor turbine blade that has a gram or two from such repairs.


----------



## 4metals

> I have read about a pure gold brazing being used to repair turbine blades that have shown slight cracking.



I would guess this all depends on where on the turbine the cracking occurs. If it is on an existing brazed joint I can see a repair being effective because the old braze melts and a new joint forms which in theory is as strong as the original. The alloys used are eutectic alloys so they are selected for their ability to form a strong super-lattice joint with the material they are bonding.


----------



## snoman701

Well, I checked them all...couldn't find any brazed parts except a few stators that I brought home. I will check them for values when I have time. I have a feeling however that they are the cold end. 

Some of the stators had a red "tape" around the outside of it, with two spot welds and no filler. I'll be on the lookout now though.


----------



## justinhcase

snoman701 said:


> Well, I checked them all...couldn't find any brazed parts except a few stators that I brought home. I will check them for values when I have time. I have a feeling however that they are the cold end.
> 
> Some of the stators had a red "tape" around the outside of it, with two spot welds and no filler. I'll be on the lookout now though.


don#t forget to check the fuel lines.I have wound some good brazing on them.
Strange I did put "don't forget to check the fuel lines I have found some good brazing on them"
But {don#t forget to check the fuel lines.I have wound some good brazing on them.[/quote]} was put up instead.
The code I put in is different to what is published.


----------



## lazersteve

snoman701 said:


> Is LazerSteve still a participating member?



Yes, I'm still here. 

As already mentioned, there are a lot of combinations of brazes and part assemblies. For this reason, pretty much anything posted is speculation, some based upon real world experience, some based upon the information you provided. My observations are pretty much in line with GSP's. The obvious brazed areas are where the values may be, depending on the braze used. 

There are some parts that have 'hidden' values, that are not visible to the naked eyed. I always approach the problem of precious metals recovery from a reverse engineering perspective. In other words, I ask: how do I undo the assembly process as efficiently as possible into the discrete components from which the item was constructed. This in turn leads to questions of how the parts are assembled at the manufacturer and real world experience with the various types of parts assemblies and brazes. The choice of solutions to treat the parts with is not only determined by the braze content, but also the type of alloy the part is constructed of. There is a fine line where mechanical recovery is a better method than chemical recovery, depending again on the specific scrap you are dealing with.

The above paragraph applies to all types of scrap in my opinion, not just jet engine turbine scrap. 

Other parts in the turbine engine where values are located, are the air seal, fuel nozzles, various bearings, wiring, and seals. I have seen a lot of silver plated items in many of the engines that I have recovered values from. 

Steve


----------

